# Clicker Training Question



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

I've never done clicker training. I've read a lot about it over the last few days and watched a number of videos. There is one thing I don't understand.

Let's say for example you teach a dog to come to you using a clicker. Does that mean you need to clicker forever, full time, part time, or eventually is the idea that the clicker is retired and they respond to the verbal cue?

Thanks.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

It's the same way you'd fade any reward over time - the clicker is just a signal that the reward is coming. So basically you move to what's called a "variable reward schedule," where you reward less and less often until you don't have to do it with any regularity anymore. You can also start changing up what kind of reward you're giving, and that includes changing up the way you mark the behavior. 

You will still have to refresh what you've taught now and then, so you should still reward the behavior every now and then, but it stops being a necessity after a while.

It's also not uncommon to only use a clicker when you're training something new or shaping a behavior in a new way, and use more casual "good dog" type reinforcement the rest of the time. I personally interchange verbal and click markers since I don't often have the clicker on me outside of formal training sessions.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

The clicker is great, because you "take a picture" of the behavior you want at the exact moment. However, using a marker word, such as "yes!" or "good!" can be just as effective if you say it at the exact right time. Yes, you can fade the clicker out after the behavior is mastered.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

The clicker isn't the cue, it is the bridge between the behavior and the reward. It says "Hey, whatever you are doing at THIS second will earn you a reward." I like the clicker because it is precise, emotionally neutral, and it is a consistent sound no matter who is using it (helpful if you have a family). 

I only use the clicker when I'm introducing a new behavior or when I'm trying to improve something about an existing behavior. So basically I use it during training sessions, but I don't carry it around all the time. Just like I don't carry treats around all the time.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't use the clicker much - sometimes I can't find it or it's just awkward when I'm doing something else with my hands. I tend to use the word "yes" more often in place of the clicker. Using my voice means I can have things in both hands and not have to have a clicker handy. 

I do think it's handy to have the clicker in your tool box - there are times when the clicker can cut through distraction.

You fade the clicker and reward/treats over time.

From my own reading, I believe that dogs pick up and understand hand signals best, better than verbal commands. I train my dog for both a hand signal and verbal command. -The clicker or the word yes is just a tool to let the dog know they have done the proper behavior as a response to the hand signal or verbal command. If my dog comes it's not because of the clicker noise - it's because she understood and responded to the command to come.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Clicker training refers to using a clicker as a marker of correct behavior. It's easier for many people to get correct timing when using a clicker than it is verbally. However, you can also use "yes" or other verbal markers. It's important, though, if you use a verbal marker, to have correct timing and to be objective and unemotional in your voice. So no yessss, or yeeees, or yyyyes good boy. It's: yes. 

I haven't used a clicker with a recall, but I have used verbal markers. Specifically with a dog who was hesitant to come. The second the dog moved toward me I marked that movement with "yes". Once a behavior is trained, you don't need to use a clicker any more. You might still from time to time reward them, but a clicker's greatest value is in teaching a new behavior.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

homemadehitshow said:


> I've never done clicker training. I've read a lot about it over the last few days and watched a number of videos. There is one thing I don't understand.
> 
> Let's say for example you teach a dog to come to you using a clicker. Does that mean you need to clicker forever, full time, part time, or eventually is the idea that the clicker is retired and they respond to the verbal cue?
> 
> Thanks.


Hello! I have not read any responses so I apologize if I'm repeating. I am a trainer of horses and dogs with history of 20 years plus now. I have always favored positive methods and pursued education in the Karen Pryor method. 
Clicker training got it's start in dolphin training when they needed the animal to make a connection between what they wanted them to do and what they received fish for. 
When they tried treats only the dolphins would just swim by the bucket and not understand they wanted them to jump over hoops splash a fin and face the audience. 
Using the whistle/ or clicker " marked" the behavior they wanted and associated with reward so that it was more likely to be repeated again. 

So it's a great tool for building a behavior, refining a behavior, and strengthening a behavior but you do not need to continue to use it. If you do stop rewarding good choices however you will lose that behavior eventually. 

I will give you the best tip regarding recalls. Get a couple containers of cookies( special treats) stash them in different rooms. 
As you go about your day call your dog once, kneel down and make noise at first if you have to, when comes to you grab collar gently under throat and give cookie, release. Do this unexpectedly through out the day then start asking for a recall when they are interested in something, running after a toy or person. You are testing how strong your recall is. Make sure that you have a party when your dog comes! And once in while call and run the other way let pup chase you. When they catch up do a collar grab and rewards. 

Never ever call your dog to discipline, reprimand or to do something they hate( just go get them). Never call their name repeatedly( you are teaching them to ignore you), and never let them off leash if you cannot guarantee they will come on the first call. 

When you are in off leash park or area, do name calls often with rewards of awesome treats( liver, steak, chicken) playing with favorite toys, running and chase game with you, and collar grab and release to go play. Then you will have a dog who will run to you no matter what! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Skylar said:


> I don't use the clicker much - sometimes I can't find it or it's just awkward when I'm doing something else with my hands. I tend to use the word "yes" more often in place of the clicker. Using my voice means I can have things in both hands and not have to have a clicker handy.
> 
> I do think it's handy to have the clicker in your tool box - there are times when the clicker can cut through distraction.
> 
> ...


Have you heard of the clicker ring? I've pre-orderd some. https://clicker-plus.tilt.com/help-launch-clicker-ring

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

ItzaClip said:


> Have you heard of the clicker ring? I've pre-orderd some. https://clicker-plus.tilt.com/help-launch-clicker-ring
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Interesting. I have the cheap rectangle clicker with a key ring attached so I can sometimes hang it from a finger. I googled and see they have them attached to wrist straps too. 

That ring looks like an interesting concept - how did you find out about it?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

ItzaClip said:


> Have you heard of the clicker ring? I've pre-orderd some. https://clicker-plus.tilt.com/help-launch-clicker-ring
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Small world--that guy Josh lives in my town!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Skylar said:


> Interesting. I have the cheap rectangle clicker with a key ring attached so I can sometimes hang it from a finger. I googled and see they have them attached to wrist straps too.
> 
> That ring looks like an interesting concept - how did you find out about it?


I've been watching the development from idea mode through several 3dprint prototype over the last year. I always used wrist strap in past. I use my clicker while grooming to help mark good behavior so I need something i can use while folding a clipper. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleAussiePoodle (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi!
I used a clicker to train come when called. No, you don't need to use a clicker forever, as has already been said several times. For come when called I called him, clicked for looking at me, taking a step, two step, ect until he came to me. That got him a jackpot.
For a while I clicked him for coming right to me, and also for staying by my side and allowing me to grab his collar. I still do some sessions on it from time to time, but that's personal choice.
The clicker is a training tool used for communicating exactly what you want. It is not a command, nor a reward. You DO NOT need to once the dog understand the cue and understand when it has completed the behaviour. Once the dog understands that, you can stop using the clicker and begin fading the reward.


----------

